# 661 Comp Pressure Suit



## Grey_Wolf (Dec 19, 2007)

I'm interested in getting body armor for the occasional downhill rides. I've been looking at the 661 Comp Pressure Suit as it looks like it has decent protection for a reasonable price.

So it seems that the general consensus is that they run one size bigger than what their chart says you're suppose to be. People agree/disagree?

I'm about 5'4" and 115 lb (yes i'm pretty small). Often, size small clothing fits a bit too loose so i normally fit xs better, but my chest measures 34-35" and waist at 28-29" which according to the chart, means i should wear small. Based on what a lot of people have said (about it being on the big side), should i be getting the smaller size, that is the XS, or should i get small? (I can't find anywhere in the real world to try it on if you're wondering).

Additionally, how is the suit itself? Protection is priority so, is it effective and does the padding stay in place well? Any other general comments about the suit?

Thanks.


----------



## mantio (Dec 31, 2007)

I have 40in chest, 32 in waist which according to their sizing is a LG. I got the LG suit and it fits fine. If you can't try it on I would go with your actual size, if it is a little big you could always wear a layer underneath. Better to be a little big then too small. As far as protection It feels solid in all areas, it stayed in place the whole day I rode NS and it breathed well. I haven't crashed in it yet but my brother has the same suit and he did, it did the job and he only ended up with a sore shoulder instead of a dislocated one.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Dec 19, 2007)

mantio said:


> Better to be a little big then too small..


True, but it's just that i'm concerned that if it is a bit too loose, the padding won't stay put very well, eg. the elbow/forearm padding is only held on by one strap, doesn't seem like it would stay well unless the whole sleeve of the arm was nice and snug.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Dec 19, 2007)

Does anyone have any issues with this suit only having one strap for the elbow/forearm padding?


----------



## brillantesdv (Oct 24, 2007)

i had the assault pressure suit in XS, which is the short sleeve version. im pretty much exactly the same build as you. the back piece felt way too big. felt like a turtle shell. i suspect the armor plates dont actually change when the size of the suit changes...

other than that, everything fit perfectly like it should.

although, i never used it cause i never felt comfortable wearing armor. eventually sold it.

if i were ever to think about buying armor again, id opt for the youth size Core Saver. looks like it might fit better for smaller people.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Dec 19, 2007)

brillantesdv said:


> i had the assault pressure suit in XS, which is the short sleeve version. im pretty much exactly the same build as you. the back piece felt way too big. felt like a turtle shell. i suspect the armor plates dont actually change when the size of the suit changes...
> 
> other than that, everything fit perfectly like it should.
> 
> ...


Did the shoulder pads fit ok? A number of people have said they were too wide apart.

What was uncomfortable about it?


----------



## brillantesdv (Oct 24, 2007)

i dont know about wide...but they felt like football pads (american football...just looked at ur profile realized ur in australia). but like i said, i think the pads are the same size through out the range. so ya, maybe they are wide.

it just didnt feel comfortable for me. a little restricted. but really, thats personal preference. any armor, your gonna feel different in. for me, i just didnt like the feel. 

i think armor is the one thing that you really need to go out and try on. find a motox shop or something. what ever you can do. if you have friends with armor, ask to try theirs on. if you have to buy online, make sure there's a good return/exchange policy in case


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Dec 19, 2007)

Yeah, unfortunately for me, being in Australia, there aren't a lot of mountain bike shops, especially in my area, i can't find any shop that carries 661 body armor. The 661 website has two distributors listed, but there appears to be no dealers around me according to the distributor sites. And i don't know anyone at all that has body armor.

But apart from sizing, protection is my main priority. I mainly want it to fit well so that it would maximize protection, ie. i don't want it too loose causing padding to move around.


----------



## brillantesdv (Oct 24, 2007)

i wouldnt say it was loose fitting. definitely didnt move. but like i said, it seemed the pads were too big.


----------



## hitek79 (Oct 24, 2008)

Don't buy!

This suit is a POS in my opinion. After 2 washes it was starting to come apart on the inside. The elbow pads always shift around as well, and today I smacked my elbow pretty damn hard because of how they shifted. I'm not a fan.


----------



## Johnny No.5 (Mar 20, 2008)

2nd for not buying. I have/had the comp suit and by their chart got medium (5'7 140) and I had to cross the straps to get the shoulders closer to where they should be, strap broke on the third time out. A small might fit me but the arms and abdomen would probably be too tight. Tried on the S/M core saver yesterday and everything but the shoulders fit right. If you can't try one on then look at a more adjustable one like the rock garden flak jacket. It has two straps to adjust shoulders and more frontal/ side protection. Hard to know for sure without being able to try it though.


----------



## LuckyNick (Aug 16, 2009)

peternguyen said:


> True, but it's just that i'm concerned that if it is a bit too loose, the padding won't stay put very well, eg. the elbow/forearm padding is only held on by one strap, doesn't seem like it would stay well unless the whole sleeve of the arm was nice and snug.


Eeehhh I think thats false. I have one and have used it for a good two days of DH in mammoth. Pesonally, the arm sleeve from lower shoulder down wouldnt need any straps at all. If the sleeve matches your arm lentgh pretty closely than its gonna stay put. Because the whole vest will stay put and the shoulder pads will stay on your shoulder, and there is no way the elbow pads will go any lower because they are attached to the shoulder pad.

On mine I really like it because the pads almost just hover around the spot. So while I am going down the mountain its not tight and stopping blood flow yet if your gonna crash its going to protecto you.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Dec 19, 2007)

Hmm. Seems to be a lot of mixed opinions pertaining to both fit and level (or reliability) of protection it has to offer. I know it's only entry level, and i'll only be using it when on the rare occasion i'll make a trip to a downhill trail, but at the same time, i want to be able to rely on the protection i have whenever i wear it. I think i will open up my options again and consider other body suits.


----------



## seanzombie1336 (Jun 28, 2008)

peternguyen said:


> Does anyone have any issues with this suit only having one strap for the elbow/forearm padding?


I could ride comfortably without that strap, even. It's form fitting.


----------



## pedal2 (Oct 22, 2011)

Does the chest on this have any hard plastic? The soft stuff doesnt do much when you fall on your stem...


----------



## Rusty_Shackleferd (Jun 28, 2011)

I like the fit and protection it offers


----------

